# Fuzzy Logic - inteligencia artificial



## elbrujo (Mar 27, 2010)

Alguno probo en alguna aplicacion logica difusa y alguna incursion en inteligencia artificial?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Alguno probo en alguna aplicacion logica difusa y alguna incursion en inteligencia artificial?



Seeee...

En parte de mi tesis de maestría analicé e implementé el control de un robot móvil "bombero" usando fuzzy-logic. La idea era primero que sacara a la gente del edificio, para lo que tube que darle "amistosidad" con la gente y que tuviera "miedo" al fuego, y de esa forma elegía la mejor trayectoria entre los puntos de arranque y destino. Luego tenía que "apagar" el fuego, así que cambiaba la afinidad con el fuego y cuando estaba cerca activaba la manguera.
En simulación anduvo joya y en la implementación anduvo muy bien, pero como era algo que "opacaba" al elegido de un director de tesis de doctorado, mi director me pidió que lo documentara y lo dejara ahí nomás, por que lo mío era maestría  

En fin....nunca lo puse en el informe final...


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 28, 2010)

Y como interactuaba con el medio para realimentarse y tomar decisiones segun las reglas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Y como interactuaba con el medio para realimentarse y tomar decisiones segun las reglas?



Básicamente, con sensores térmicos para detectar el calor y con procesamiento remoto de imágenes para detectar "personas". Lo que pasa es que en 1999 no había redes wireless, así que había que mandar los datos por un cable, lo que no era muy buena idea si había fuego. Y la detección térmica no era del todo buena, por que los sensores no eran muy sensibles que digamos.
La idea era reemplazar todo este bodrio por procesamiento de imágenes on-board, pero esto recién lo pudieron hacer en el 2004, cuando la idea ya estaba "extinguida".


----------

